#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Κλείσιμο χώρου κάτω από βεράντα με οικοδομική άδεια και απόσταση Δ

## BEZ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει, αν κλείνοντας μια βεράντα με νόμιμη άδεια και μετατρέποντάς την σε ΚΧ, δηλώνεται και σαν υπέρβαση πλάγιας απόστασης , όταν η απόστασή της από το διπλανό κτίριο, του ίδιου αγροτεμαχίου, είναι μικρότερη του Δ? 
Και αν σε αλλαγη χρήσης δεξαμενής με νόμιμο περίγραμμα, σε κατοικία υπόγειου ξεμπάζωτου ορόφου που δικαιούται μειωτικό συντελεστή αλλά το χρέωσα με ολόκληρο συντελεστή , μετράνε οι περιμετρικοί τοίχοι στο υπολογισμό του προστίμου?
Ευχαριστώ πολυ!!

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν κατάλαβα καλά.
Λες ότι θα προχωρήσεις στην έκδοση αδείας για το κλείσιμο μιας βεράντας, δηλαδή θα κάνεις μια προσθήκη κατ' επέκταση.
Προφανώς για να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να έχεις περίσσεια συντελεστή δόμησης, η επέκταση να είναι εντός ιδεατού στερεού και να τηρεί τις αποστάσεις Δ και δ.
Η δήλωση του Ν.4178/13 πού κολλάει;

Όσον αφορά τις αλλαγές χρήσης, είτε σε υπόγεια είτε σε υπέργειους ορόφους, η άποψή μου είναι ότι προσμετράμε και τους περιμετρικούς τοίχους. Η διάταξη του Ν.3843/10 που δεν τους προσμετρούσαμε σε υπόγεια ήταν λάθος.
Αντιθέτως, αν πρόκειται για κατασκευή παταριού, τότε δεν προσμετράμε τους περιμετρικούς τοίχους οι οποίοι και σύμφωνοι με την άδεια είναι και δεν αλλάζει η χρήση του χώρου.

----------


## BEZ

Ψάχνοντας λίγο, έπεσα στην ερωτοαπάντηση 359 του ΤΕΕ, όπου έλεγε ότι αφαιρούνται οι τοίχοι όταν προβλέπονται στην οικ. άδεια και για αλλαγή χρήσης από Β.Χ.σε Κ.Χ.,βασιζόμενοι στην εγκύκλιο 4, παραδ. 38. Καταλαβαίνω ότι αν το πάρεις από την άποψη ότι, στους κύριους χώρους, έχουν ήδη μετρήσει οι περιμετρικοί τοίχοι στον συντ. δόμησης, ενώ στους Β.Χ. όχι, τότε κανονικά μετράνε. Τι να πω... , τότε τι απανταέι το ΤΕΕ? 
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Χάρη.

----------

